# Pay cut due to COVID-19



## boe (3 Apr 2020)

Hi Folks,

My wife has been informed that due to COVID-19, an immediate pay-cut will be implemented. Looking at supports available, it looks like this does not apply to people who have had an enforced pay cut; looks to be only those with reduced hours or laid off entirely?
Does the employer claim subsistence for this? If so, what can they claim? She works part time and her salary is circa €25k.

Thanks in advance for any insights.


----------



## Sconeandjam (3 Apr 2020)

A company can apply for the temporary supports and the Government will pay towards the wages(70%) and the company can top up 30%if they have the funds available. If they don’t have the funds then the worker will get 70% of their pay. This is only for 12weeks. Have a read of the link below.





						COVID-19 information
					

Information about the supports and measures that have been introduced to help taxpayers during the COVID-19 pandemic.




					www.revenue.ie
				





			https://www.revenue.ie/en/employing-people/documents/pmod-topics/guidance-on-operation-of-temporary-covid-wage-subsidy-scheme.pdf


----------

